# Festool rail guide adapter..anyone made one?



## lastminute (1 Sep 2014)

..........would like to utilise the guide rail with a router and wondered if a homemade adapter is possible?

Gerry


----------



## Doug B (1 Sep 2014)

Can't see why not, a block of wood with a groove in it to fit over the track upstand & two holes drilled at 90 degrees to the groove for the router guide rails & you've basically go a wooden equivalent of the plastic Festool attachment. You'd also need a method of securing the block to the rods but a couple of brass screws would sort that.


----------



## pcb1962 (3 Sep 2014)

lastminute":1lf3fj1f said:


> ..........would like to utilise the guide rail with a router and wondered if a homemade adapter is possible?
> Gerry



I've done something like this. Bought a Festool jigsaw rail base and cut out a perspex plate to attach the router to it. 
Works very well with my little T5 but wouldn't be any good for a half inch machine.


----------

